

CMake Tools for Visual Studio - golubdr
http://cmaketools.codeplex.com

======
golubdr
I recently put out the first release candidate of a Visual Studio extension
adding syntax highlighting and IntelliSense for CMake. Please let me know if
you have any feedback or have found any bugs that need to be fixed.

